# How to "train" as a newbie?



## Gomer (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm overweight, out of shape, and want to change that. ...and I'd like to do better then just getting out and ride.

I suck at hills and have a horrible endurance on anything but casual riding. I'd like to change that.

Unfortunately, I don't have a bunch of daylight to work with. I can ride on the weekends and have a fair number of evenings to hop on the trainer (baring lack of motivation).

What is a good "method" to train? Are there certain programmatic things I can do to help shed some weight and boost my horrific endurance? I can get a heart rate monitor if there is a training methodology that takes advantage of optimizing heart rate etc.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

This is awesome! I'm excited for yeh, you're heading into a really great journey. I don't know much about you or whatyou know about fitness but here's what I did...For me it was all about baby steps and small changes to start. You can make greater leaps later on when you are conditioned. Realize that the little improvements are really great improvements. Your changing your lifestyle and that doesn't happen overnight.It took me about a year to finally overcome the pain of fitness. Every time I would start out my legs would ache bad, but that goes away, just try to push through it. You're buolding muscle, it's gunna kinda hurt. 

Give yourself time and try not to rush it - you don't want to get any injuries. Get yourself a calendar and go week by week. Start out slow..with everything. Start eating healthier. Start riding and gradually pushing yourself to go a little further and a little faster each time. Start by going one day on and one day off. The next week go two days on and 1 day off. Always remember to give yourself at least a day or two off to recover during the week. Call a friend to join you or check into local bike clubs. meetup.com has some easier rides to start out on. Try and think of ways to get out and do this stuff with people, it makes it so much easier and a lot more fun. You will have a better chance of sticking with it when you have people to support you.Riding with people will also motivate you to go faster. 

Some small things I did in my diet were to eat wraps instead of bread (i like the wheat ones) - use wheat or oat bread if any. Drink LOTS of water. Stay off the soda - major weight gainer. Cut down on cheese. Try to eat a little salad with every meal. Have a piece of fruit a day. Get some decent cereal - I like Pomegrain. Oatmeal is your friend. PBJs are great after a hard ride. I use soy milk.

Good luck - keep us posted on your progress! Hope it goes really great! And most of all, take the time to just enjoy your ride.


----------



## gnr0385 (Jan 20, 2009)

glad you are taking a step in the right direction. i know it sounds obvious to say "get out and ride" but that's the first step. you can read and research all you want but the progress comes on the bike. that said, if you are interested in reading on methodology i'd suggest the cyclist's training bible by joe friel. there are tons of books on the subject but he does a good job of hitting a bunch of topics. where do you live? start by trying to find group rides on the weekends, it really helps to meet with other people at a scheduled time and ride if the motivation is lacking. however, going on group rides before you have built any fitness could be a frustrating experience. usually there are different levels of rides so find an easier one. i wouldn't worry about a heart rate monitor yet, it won't have any benefit at this point since any biking, regardless of heart rate, will be beneficial for you at this point. you say you suck at hills, i would suggest finding some. you seem to know your weak spots and if you want to improve it will take practice. go out on saturday and at some point in your ride find a decent sized hill and ride up it, casually make a note of your time. next week, same thing but try to do it a little faster. you won't get faster overnight but keeping track of your training is a great way mark progress and stay on task. i know trainers are boring but hopping on it for 30 minutes every night while you watch tv will go a long way in making your weekend rides more enjoyable. also, it is important to mention diet. if you are overweight it can take more than cycling to get in shape. most books, including the one i mentioned above, will have a chapter on nutrition. have fun! that's the most important part. unless you're a pro cyclist riding your bike doesn't put food on the table, so make sure you enjoy whatever riding you do.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Great advice. I find myself in pretty much the same situation as the OP except I have been mountain biking this summer although not nearly as much as I would like but I am still very over weight and still quite out of shape but I have noticed a nice improvement in that area since I have started riding. My road bike should be here this week which will allow me to out out more than I can on my mountain bike so I am very excited about that. I will check out the book as recommended too. My big issue is diet right now. I have lots of cleaning up to do.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

you'll reach a point after a few months to a year of serious riding where you start having trouble really wearing yourself out on a ride. you'll be doing 30-40 mile rides and come home and feel fine, good enough to do it again the next day even.. no sore legs, not exhausted afterwards.. 

thats when you gotta buy a heart rate monitor, or maybe read up on interval training, maybe both or some other combos of training. for now you just gotta put time on the bike! any time is good. try to push yourself harder and harder, but dont worry too much about quantifying it quite yet, you gotta build up some lungs and legs first.

the trainer sucks.. i always had trouble hitting the trainer. it just sucks so bad! rollers are much more fun, but even thats pretty boring. if you can hop on the bike and do a ride, even for 15-20 minutes outdoors during the week, you'll really benefit.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Great advice from previous posters. The only thing I'd add is: don't forget to have fun.

I had 2 hobbies that I have completely abandoned because they became work instead of fun. One was golf. I used to play a minimum of 3 times per week. I got to be pretty good, then I reached a plateau, and no matter how hard I tried I couldn't seem to get any better. Golf became like picking up a pick and shovel and trudging off to work. Photography was another. I was good as an amateur, so good I quit my job to own and be chief photographer of two portrait studios. They were successful, but I tired of the hours, so I sold the business. The only camera I own is a point and shoot digital. I rarely take pictures anymore. I've taken tens of thousands and now it seems like work.

So, my suggestion is to always have fun. It can be fun working hard, stretching your abilities and endurance. But don't forget to have some variety in your riding. Smell the flowers once in a while. It's fun to work, but you can work so much that it's not fun anymore.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the club! There's some good advice above. I particularly like going on club rides on Saturdays. The club I ride with has 6 different levels of rides on saturday mornings from brand new noob thats about 10-15 miles with no hills to hard core racer level rides. Is commuting to work on your bike a possibility? Luckily my workplace has showers and lockers for employees to use, but even if they didn't, theres a 24 hour fitness down the steet that I could use to shower at. Its an easy way for me to get 50-80 miles of riding a week that I wouldn't otherwise get.


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

+1 on keeping it fun

You should never be tired or frustrated with your training. Try to keep it fun, interesting, and positive. 

I would suggest aiming for a 3 day cycle of: 2 days riding, 1 active rest day (anything but cycling) to start with. Occasionally missing a workout day, but no more than 1 missed day per 10 days.

Rides do not have to be long or hard, just BE ON THE BIKE. About mild difficulty, slightly out-of-breath most of the time-huffy up hills, but nothing more strenuous than that. Endurance on hills will come naturally. You'd be surprised how much you'll like hills once you get some conditioning.

Spin at a higher rpm that doesn't strain your knees and don't be afraid to go slow and just enjoy the ride. Make sure your bike is set up right for you (seat height, cleat position, bar height, stem length). Don't be in a rush to get in shape, the slower you drop the weight the more effectively you'll keep it off.

I ride using an HID light early in the morning before traffic starts, when the air is cleanest, least amount of cars, and have energy for the day. At the end of a work day, I struggle with motivation to work out.

Eat smaller portions of food per meal (1/4 the size of your current diet), about every 3 hours or so.
Drink water instead of drinks with calories in them.
Take one multi-vitamin once a day.

Eat nothing within 2 hour of bedtime.

Eat no complex carbohydrates within 3 hours of bedtime.

Don't rush getting into shape, just make regularly working out a part of your daily routine. Enjoy the experience.

Bear in mind the more you work out (everyday), the less you'll eat and the healthier you'll eat (usually).

Consider a different kind of workout for the evenings, ballroom dancing, light weight training, golf, martial arts, jazz dance... my advice would lean most toward YOGA. 

Seriously.

Keep us posted on how you are doing every few weeks! A workout log is sometimes fun to keep. I use an Excel spreadsheet showing:

activity, destination, weight before the ride, weight after (to know water loss), # miles, time, avg speed, difficulty of the ride/activity WHILE doing it, difficulty in retrospect, after the ride, date, time, and a large area just for notes

notes eg.:
felt somewhat difficult during the ride, but wasn't so bad in retrospect. the steep hill was much easier today than last time, but the overall ride felt longer, need to clean chain and wash gloves. didn't touch 2nd water bottle, maybe only bring 1 on next ride? replace tissue pack in bento box-had to wipe snot on glove today

you get the idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

congrats on starting riding!

In some ways I am like you - but instead of starting, I am re-starting...  I know what I need to do, I just need to do it. 

What the others said about diet is right on... getting in shape requires off the bike efforts as well as on the bike. The other hit the high points, so I won't add much, other than to say, if you are having trouble eating right, don't be afraid to ask for help - I recomment Weight watchers, even if you only need to drop 10-20-30 lbs. The preach eating right as a lifestyle, not as a diet. IMHO, that is the right attitude to take regardign diet.

As far as on the bike, gaining endurence and speed are two diffrent tasks. Back when I rode ( and my cruuent plan on getting back into shape) I had 3 rides I did. ride one is the "long ride" pick out a route that is 10-15 miles (to start) and just ride it - don't worry abut speed, just finish. do this once or twice a week. About every third ride, add 2-5 miles to the route, till you get up to 25-30 mile rides. Again, don't really worry about the speed on these rides. 

To get the speed, I try to do a once a week, fast technical ride. I don't know where you live, but look around and you can find a loop you can do that is around a mile or so, with lots of turns and no (car) traffic. In Houston, there is the Memoral park Picnic Loop (1.1 mile loop). In Austin, there is the Veloway (2.? mile loop), off Slauder Rd. In my town (small town Alvin) there is a community college with a huge parking lot that is empty on weekends, and marked with "motorcycle training" lines and circles. ( I use the arcs to make a "track" so I am doing lots of cornering with short straights). When I ride the park loops, I ride "hard" for one lap, the soft peddle for a lap or two. (by "hard", I don't mean sprint, just push your self to ride with a little for effort than is comfortable - your legs should burn after 2-3 minutes). At the college, I try to go 3-4 laps on my short "track", then soft peddle for a few minutes. So this for 30-60 minutes, once a week. it will improve your speed, and if your loop has enough corners, it will improve your bike handeling skills too.

My third ride to recommend, one a month or so, sigh up for a supported, orginized ride. Do the 50-64 mile routes. If you have been doing rides 1 & 2, you should be able to do a 50 mile ride in about 4-6 weeks, and not feel too wiped out. (but you will be sore...  )

most important, Have Fun!


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Remember not to go overboard and the turn it into a flash fire... like I tend to do- go all out and then burn out and get discouraged. Keep it simple and keep it fun. Mix the rides up: ride solo, duo and group. Mix up the paths you ride: Don't ride the same route all the time, do it backwards, explore new routes and attack a hill now and then. And, as noted earlier, have fun! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gomer (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks all. You guys and gals rock! I'll try and keep a little journal of what I do and some stats (physical). When I've made some progress I'll repost  I'm guessing a few weeks to make sure any improvement is that and not just a "good day" lol.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

Gomer said:


> I'm overweight, out of shape, and want to change that. ...and I'd like to do better then just getting out and ride.
> 
> I suck at hills and have a horrible endurance on anything but casual riding. I'd like to change that.


That was me 5 years ago. It was really depressing because I'd never been out of shape or overweight my entire life. A job change that left me with far fewer free hours and the move to an area where there was no longer access to my primary outdoor activity of many years, whitewater kayaking, caught up with me and suddenly I was fat and lazy. 
I spent the first year on a mtb, bought a road bike the next spring and haven't stopped since. You'll be amazed at how things will change from "just getting out and ride". As long as you do it enough, the weight will drop and the fitness will improve. I weigh less and am in better shape than I was before I put the weight on when I thought I was in pretty good shape. 
I wouldn't worry about race training techniques and things like that at this point. I was up to 400 km a week including two 100 km rides a week before I even toyed with things like intervals and hill repeats and concerning myself with pace. Maybe that was taking it a bit too easy but I'm still at it and have never had a training-related injury.


----------



## deathride2010 (Jun 26, 2009)

I lost 200 lbs in the last two years and now love life. If you have any nutrition questions, exercise, or work out, even training let me know. Life is a journey and it is so much easier to be on when you shed the weight and begin to really enjoy yourself.

Remember the destination is nothing if you did not enjoy the journey!


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

deathride2010 said:


> I lost 200 lbs in the last two years and now love life. If you have any nutrition questions, exercise, or work out, even training let me know. Life is a journey and it is so much easier to be on when you shed the weight and begin to really enjoy yourself.
> 
> Remember the destination is nothing if you did not enjoy the journey!


200 lbs!?! Geez, that is impressive.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Gomer said:


> I'm overweight, out of shape, and want to change that. ...and I'd like to do better then just getting out and ride.
> 
> I suck at hills and have a horrible endurance on anything but casual riding. I'd like to change that.
> 
> ...


First, get some base miles in. 1,000 miles is the rule of thumb to get in before you start a real "training" regimine.

A few things to remember:
1.) Under any circumstances, to loose weight you must consume fewer calories than you burn. Dial back the consumption of junk food.
2.) Long rides at low intensity burn fat and build endurance. If you can get one low intensity, 3 hr ride in per week, along with several 1- 1 1/2 hour rides you will shed pounds.

Like the others say, enjoy what you are doing. Your fitness will certainly improve over time. The good news is that you will notice the improvement pretty quickly.

This board is a great place to learn and get encouragement. Welcome


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*its a slow change at first..*

but it will happen with some patience and hard work. remember, it took years to put on the weight..but you can shed most of it in about 12-18 months. a guy on my team lost 50 pounds this year...ex-pro racer who absolutely hated bikes after his career ended 20 years ago...now he's totally tearing it up again...it can happen (search for Wookiebiker..he's an inspirational guy when it comes to weight loss).

1) make sure the bike fits...you'll be happier when the riding gets harder
2) your first rides will hurt..they'll be short...you may be go into glycogen depletion ('bonk')...but don't let it stop you.
3) learn to eat and drink on the bike and do it often (every 20-30 miles)
4) as you begin to become comfortable and can ride longer...your appetite will go out of control....and its OK to eat..just watch how much you take in. 
5) when you plateau after a few months...do INTERVALS. there are all kinds...just do them.
6) climbing hurts. it always will. it always does. that will not change. but you will get better at it.
7) don't let anyone tell you you can't do it....screw em.
8) people on bikes will pass you at first on the local routes...in 6 months you'll be passing them...
9) people will notice the weight loss...your family will admire it...your friends will admire it...don't let any of them stop you from riding more. if you're really overweight, this can save your life...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

If you want to make cycling your choice of exercise, the best advice I can give is to try to incorporate cycling into your daily routine. For example, riding to work (or school) makes it less of a chore or something you HAVE to do. That, in and of itself, will reap big rewards.


----------



## deathride2010 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

deathride2010 said:


> I lost 200 lbs in the last two years and now love life.
> 
> WOW!!! Go you!


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

6) climbing hurts. it always will. it always does. that will not change. but you will get better at it.


NO. It will get easier and easier over time. With 3 weeks of consistent easy riding, you'll be shocked at how much easier climbing will get. Just spin at a really easy, easy gear and take your time getting to the top. Do the same climbs over and over and they WILL get shorter and easier.

In regards to what he said about dropping weight... just remember that your body will adjust in 2-3 weeks to what you do TODAY. So when you start dropping pounds and looking better, don't stop working out. Don't be discouraged if you don't get immediate results, just keep at it CONSISTENTLY for 2-3 MONTHS and then see what's happening. Usually in 2-3 weeks, you'll start to see REAL results, not just water loss. 

And stay off the damn scale. As you work out more, you will gain muscle (which burns calories just being vs. fat that does not) which weighs more than fat.

Judge your progress by how much energy you have, how you look wearing the same clothes you're wearing now, how you look in your undies, and how everything will require less effort, and how much less you sweat doing everyday things (not working out).

Sorry, most fat guys I know sweat up a storm just thinking.

We support you! (not as much as your belt/suspenders, but we do support you):thumbsup:


----------



## jacketsfanatic (Jul 15, 2008)

*Low intensity???*



Blue CheeseHead said:


> First, get some base miles in. 1,000 miles is the rule of thumb to get in before you start a real "training" regimine.
> 
> A few things to remember:
> 1.) Under any circumstances, to loose weight you must consume fewer calories than you burn. Dial back the consumption of junk food.
> ...




What is considered low intensity? I'm a similar situation as the OP. I usually do my rides so that I'm wiped out by the end. If lower intensity will help lose some pounds I'm all for it. I realize this will be different for everyone but is it heart rate, perceived effort, simply riding slower and longer, ect?


----------



## kenhoeve (Jul 10, 2007)

The beauty of starting to cycle, there is no method. Just ride man. Do what you can, ride what you enjoy. There are so many years to think about how to train, enjoy not thinking about it all for a while.


----------



## comanche1680 (Aug 1, 2008)

seany916 said:


> Consider a different kind of workout for the evenings, ballroom dancing, light weight training, golf, martial arts, jazz dance... my advice would lean most toward YOGA.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I have been thinking about adding YOGA to my workout. Anyone else doing YOGA? A friend mentioned to me that cyclist have problems with flexibility and YOGA was a great way to work on that. My problem is YOGA seems really difficult.


----------



## eliofkeene (Aug 14, 2009)

*New to riding*

I feel just like Gomer. I am overweight and definitely out of shape. I just started riding this week after purchasing a new road bike. After reading the responses to Gomer's initial post, I am glad to have joined the forum. I am currently riding every other day for at least 45 minutes, hoping to increase next week.


----------



## Swish (Jul 31, 2004)

Good job, consistency is key and fun is an important factor in the upkeep of your new found hobby. Use shorter rides for interval training: do a number of 30 sec in or out of the saddle sprints (seperated by 4-5 mins easier paddling), to get your heart racing. Or pick a few nice climbs for the short rides. A longer ride in the weekend can help you build endurance. 
Try to get a friend (or more) to join you, it's even more fun and a slight competitive element will add an extra dimension.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Just want to say, this thread and board are awesome. I'm at 240lbs right now, my ideal is around 190-200, so really looking forward to riding to drop the lbs. So far you have all been awesome on helping me find a bike, now to just get it (will be a few more weeks still) and get out there. Do my first ride Thursday on a rental. 

This thread just really made me feel great about my choice of exercise, and forums. So far nothing but absolutly awesome advice and support from everyone. Thank you.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

comanche1680 said:


> I have been thinking about adding YOGA to my workout. Anyone else doing YOGA? A friend mentioned to me that cyclist have problems with flexibility and YOGA was a great way to work on that. My problem is YOGA seems really difficult.


Much like any other sport/physical activity, it can be. The advanced poses are difficult. The basic ones just stretch you out.

Every time I start getting tight hamstrings, I start doing it. Pick up a dvd and see if you like it.


----------



## un1tek84 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm trying to get back on the bike myself, so I can share a few tips that worked for me in the past, that I'm going to start up with again. 

- Get a network of friends for support, or better yet, workout buddies (forums are also great for support)

- Measure your success by how you feel, how in shape you are, and how healthy you are, not by pounds alone

- Find a way to make exercising convenient. One thing I do is listen to my mp3 player whenever I feel too stressed out to take time to work out -- that way I can multitask


----------



## Gomer (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks all  I just wanted to post a little update. I got delayed a bit for a couple weeks with my plans because of an excess of work and associated hoopla. that's over now and I've been chugging away now for a week. Not much but it is a start  For a week, I've been biking to work now. Only ~ 7 miles but it is 7 miles each way that I was driving before. I DEFINITELY notice a difference even in the short period. I was chugging along the first couple days but now it is much easier and faster. I try and push my speed up a little each time. I did take yesterday off though. On the weekend, I had a nice ~1hr ride. Not terribly far, but a start. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3133784

I track my weight fairly regularly and it was very stable. I've noticed however, that since starting my bike fun, that I gained 2 lbs! Just an interesting observation


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

jacketsfanatic said:


> What is considered low intensity? I'm a similar situation as the OP. I usually do my rides so that I'm wiped out by the end. If lower intensity will help lose some pounds I'm all for it. I realize this will be different for everyone but is it heart rate, perceived effort, simply riding slower and longer, ect?


Low intensity is just what it sounds like, just get on the bike, and cruise... don't push your self, but don't lolly-gag either. just cruise.

As for which is better (hammering for an hour or cruising for 2 hours) it depends on your goal. If you just want to get in shape, longer, slower rides will do you more good than shorter hard rides. If you want to build speed, then you need to push your self some. On the other hand, if you are time-limited on rides (I usally have an hour or less to work in a ride) then go ahead and hammer. 

also, RE: hills, yes, they will always be hard, but as you get in shape, your definition of a hill will change. What you think of today as hills, big hills, and walls, will magicly change into gentle rises, rollers, and nice climbs... :lol:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Gomer said:


> Thanks all  I just wanted to post a little update. I got delayed a bit for a couple weeks with my plans because of an excess of work and associated hoopla. that's over now and I've been chugging away now for a week. Not much but it is a start  For a week, I've been biking to work now. Only ~ 7 miles but it is 7 miles each way that I was driving before. I DEFINITELY notice a difference even in the short period. I was chugging along the first couple days but now it is much easier and faster. I try and push my speed up a little each time. I did take yesterday off though. On the weekend, I had a nice ~1hr ride. Not terribly far, but a start. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3133784
> 
> I track my weight fairly regularly and it was very stable. I've noticed however, that since starting my bike fun, that I gained 2 lbs! Just an interesting observation


Great job on bikeing to work! 

On the weight gain, a few years ago, I didn't have time to ride, so I started joging. 2-3 times a week, a 2-3 mile run during lunch. After a month, I had gained 5 lbs, but my waist was 2" smaller... :lol:


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't worry about the weight gain. It is not uncommon when a person starts a workout program to gain weight but the good thing is it is muscle weight. And remember, muscle helps burn fat. I have been riding now for about 3 weeks and I have noticed tremendous improvements but I have VERY far to go. I have gained about 10 pounds...lol...but it is all in my legs. They are getting huge. I used to lift weights pretty heavy and anyone who lifts weights knows that people have a certain body part that responds quickly/easily to training. That part on my is my legs. My thighs are about 32" around right now and hard as rocks. They still lack endurance though but I am working on that. Slow and steady wins the race. Sounds like you are on the right track and seeing results whether big or small is motivational. Keep it up and you'll get where you want to be in time.


----------



## Seraxmd (Aug 14, 2008)

*mtb convert*

Hey guys, awsome thread. I too have just started riding regularly in an effort to get in shape. I was (am?) a mountain biker who was always afraid of cars. I just started riding 15-18 miles, 3-4 times per week (takes about an hour plus 5-10 mins). There are plenty of shorter, but steeper hills on my rides (Rhode Island....not just flat). I was wondering if 15-18 miles per hour is a good clip or not so much? Additionally, I only have two cogs up front (used to 3) and find that I "run out of gears" on really steep climbs. Should I bother with a small chain ring or just keep riding until I can make it with what I've got? Thanks for any input.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

comanche1680 said:


> I have been thinking about adding YOGA to my workout. Anyone else doing YOGA? A friend mentioned to me that cyclist have problems with flexibility and YOGA was a great way to work on that. My problem is YOGA seems really difficult.


I did Bikram (hot) yoga for about a year. It was a bear to do and...like another poster stated...became a chore. But, it was without a doubt one of the best exercises I've ever done. Felt very limber and loose. 
With the increase in riding, I'll definitely supplement the off nights with some yoga. It can be a dvd or at a studio...either way, its a nice way to help your body recover and gain some flexibility and a little inner peace. 
To me, biking and yoga go hand in hand.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Gomer said:


> Thanks all  I just wanted to post a little update. I got delayed a bit for a couple weeks with my plans because of an excess of work and associated hoopla. that's over now and I've been chugging away now for a week. Not much but it is a start  For a week, I've been biking to work now. Only ~ 7 miles but it is 7 miles each way that I was driving before. I DEFINITELY notice a difference even in the short period. I was chugging along the first couple days but now it is much easier and faster. I try and push my speed up a little each time. I did take yesterday off though. On the weekend, I had a nice ~1hr ride. Not terribly far, but a start. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3133784
> 
> I track my weight fairly regularly and it was very stable. I've noticed however, that since starting my bike fun, that I gained 2 lbs! Just an interesting observation


You're in Livermore...how cool!! I lived out there for several years. I used to ride up to the top of del Valle and then down the other side....into the park and then back out. Both hills are crunchers and will get you hill conditioned fast. Stanley Blvd is a nice flat ride into Pleasanton and then pop down into Sunol for some hills. 
My buddy used to ride centuries up Morgan Territory Rd. 
CA is such a great place to ride...most all the roads have wide bike lanes.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Gomer said:


> I did take yesterday off though. On the weekend, I had a nice ~1hr ride. Not terribly far, but a start. http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=3133784


That was one of my loops when I lived out there a long time ago. Livermore is a very good place to ride, especially if you have been there a while and can handle the heat. I grew up in Livermore, so I am used to it.

The road out to Del Valle and Mines rd are both good ones. Or you can go out Altamont and back on Corall Hollow (it's a bit of a climb). Or ride to Mt Diablo, which is the best mountain climb in the bay area.

Don't worry about structured training now, just go ride. One of the tricks to getting into shape is to have a routine that you don't let your life or work interrupt very often. Obviously you have to be flexible to some extent but you need to carve out some time that's yours for exercise. I prefer to ride or lift weights in the morning, that way it's less likely that something will come along and derail my plans. Plus I am a morning person so it's easier for me to get motivated then.

Once you have been riding for a while and have some idea what your cycling goals are (finish a half century would be a good first goal, if that's something that interests you) then you can start organizing your training to help you meet those goals. I find that specific goals motivate me a lot more than generic goals like "get in shape" do.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

Seraxmd:
I'm right there with you. I'm only getting in two rides a week but I'm hitting 15-18 miles per ride and I usually average over 14.6 mph. The mph has gone up steadily from 12, to 13, and now over 14. I'd like to end the season with it over 15 if possible. On the flats I can hit 17 to 20 but it's those darn hills.... 
I used the highest granny gear (I've got a triple) on a hill earlier in the season but haven't used it since. My endurance is much better and I don't die on the hills any more...and can finish in higher gears. I'm huffing but it's much easier. I don't know how big the hills are but maybe instead of a triple, you go to a compact crank. It could also be that your increasing endurance will solve the problem for you. These guys will help you with that question. 
As far as how fast you ride it seems its relative to where you are at in your training and what you want to accomplish. I think I'm at the point where I want to enjoy the ride more and not push so hard to finish.


----------



## delofter (Sep 3, 2009)

I just bought a new bike last week. I bought a 2009 Felt z100 and it rides great. I just started to get involved in biking to get into shape and to join my wife's hobby. I am riding 3 times a week for 15 miles at 15 to 17 for about an hour total time.Is this to much for a beginner?


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

all great advice from the posts here - one thing I'll throw and you should ALWAYS remember - STRETCH, STRETCH, STRETCH. Do this before AND after your ride.


----------



## dontheclysdale (Aug 28, 2009)

Maybe I can throw in a little advice. I was 258lbs at the beginning of the year and started mtn bike riding with my brother again. When we started we were averaging 9-10mph per ride with an average heart rate of 165. I started doing a lot of high intensity crossfit work multiple times a week in July. (High intensity cross fit is NOT for the faint at heart - it's about as fun as climbing on a single speed.) By August, I was running the trails at 13mph average and my heart rate was averaging 150 per ride. At the end of August, I hadn't picked up that much more speed but my heart rate wad down to 145 per outing. 

Today I'm 239lbs and I've added several pounds of noticeable muscle in the last two months of this program AND I've dropped 4.5" in my waist. 

I did my first road bike ride today. 18 miles averaging 17mph and did it with a average heart rate of 150 and could have gone another 10+ miles except I had to come home and do a crossfit circuit. 

For me, my cycling has GREATLY improved due to the high intensity backyard crossfit sessions. It's probably less my cycling and more my cardio BUT it has helped me not only loose a lot of weight quickly, but it has really helped out my heart rate. 

I used to be into bodybuilding and I would have never considered a heart rate monitor as a vital piece of workout equipment. Today, I think it is one of the best things you can have to monitor your progress and regulate yourself when riding. 

BEST WISHES to the OP and everyone else. Remember you didn't get overweight overnight, and you're not going to get lean overnight. It's a journey so measure your progress in small increments. Stick with it and in time you will reach your goal!


----------

